# Fuente de poder sin transformador



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 16, 2005)

*Fuente de poder sin transformador*

Este circuito se puede utilizar para alimentar pequeñas cargas de no mas de 20mA. Para corrientes superiores, la capacitancia de C1 debe ser mayor.

Para 110V el voltaje del condensador C1 debe ser mínimo de 250V y para 220V minino de 400V.

El voltaje de salida de la fuente depende del valor del diodo zener (D5) a utilizar.

Para D1-D4 se pueden utilizar diodos rectificadores 1N4007


Mas información en esta discusión:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/


----------

